# Perc. Clown feeding



## jc_19 (Jun 16, 2005)

I was just wondering what / how you guys feed your clowns. I have read tons and tons of mixed opinions. So i came to the best place to ask, sorry if this has been answered...I did search but really didnt find much


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

clownfish are not fussy eaters. 
when i had mine i fed them krill, shrimp, pellets, frozen foods and they had the left over pirces from what the other fish ate


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Best way to get those amazing Neon orangish colours is to feed variety. My clowns would not refuse anything that was offered to them, but mainly I would feed pellets, flakes, and mysis shrimp.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i feed the hikari marine and they like it.


----------

